# Guidance



## Wiredp (Mar 14, 2009)

I live in Pittsfield, MA and am wondering if there are any masters programs in my end of the state or if I would have to do it online. I have my BA in History and am looking to get into Law Enforcement. A masters program might be what I am looking for, but I am just wondering what kind of base knowledge I would need going in. I am searching for a city/town that will sponsor me to the reserve/intermittent academy at the moment and I am currently a police auxiliary, a member of the local SAR group, and am looking into getting on a volunteer fire dept. These are all things I enjoy and not just done to pad the resume so please do not get that idea. Any guidance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

Wiredp said:


> I live in Pittsfield, MA and am wondering if there are any masters programs in my end of the state or if I would have to do it online. I have my BA in History and am looking to get into Law Enforcement. A masters program might be what I am looking for, but I am just wondering what kind of base knowledge I would need going in. I am searching for a city/town that will sponsor me to the reserve/intermittent academy at the moment and I am currently a police auxiliary, a member of the local SAR group, and am looking into getting on a volunteer fire dept. These are all things I enjoy and not just done to pad the resume so please do not get that idea. Any guidance would be greatly appreciated.


....You are an auxiliary member and your chief won't sponsor you to the RI Academy?


----------



## Wiredp (Mar 14, 2009)

I am doing patrol, but we are not allowed to do paid details. We do assist with traffic at events, road closings due to storms, and our main patrol area consists of parks and schools. We are not allowed to carry firearms, but are allowed to carry baton, handcuffs, and pepper spray with an FID license. It is not as if we are sent out with no training at all. We are given Monadnock certification training by the police department in defensive tactics, baton, and soon we will be holding OC certification training. Most of our members are retired or older men, but there are a few members like me who are aspiring police officers. Most of our members are content with not going through the R/I academy and a few already have gotten academy trained. I do not know how things would go if we required our membership to get the certification prior to joining. I have to look outside my city because the chief will not sponsor us to the academy even though we would be incurring all of the costs associated with doing so. I do not know how it usually goes with the costs, but that was my understanding. I could be incorrect on this, but last year the R/I academy class that was to be held in the Lee area was cancelled, but I hope this year that is not the case as I do not want to have to drive to Springfield the next closest venue 3 times a week. I would not mind as much if money were not so tight over the winter when I stop working my second job.


----------



## Wiredp (Mar 14, 2009)

It isn't like that at all. Prior to coming on there is an application process including a test of law enforcement aptitude. New members are subjected to a three month trial period and during that time most of their training is done in a field training model with one of our long time members. This field training is often longer than the three month trial period, but that decision is made by our leadership.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Wiredp said:


> I am doing patrol, but we are not allowed to do paid details. We do assist with traffic at events, road closings due to storms, and our main patrol area consists of parks and schools. We are not allowed to carry firearms, but are allowed to carry baton, handcuffs, and pepper spray with an FID license.


That sounds strange and I would tread VERY carefully with that ordeal. You're spreading yourself thin for very little in return, even some malls send their security to the part time academy. Once you get the part time academy (suck up the drive if you REALLY want the job) you'll be better able to get work on a real dept.


----------



## Wiredp (Mar 14, 2009)

In response to Lawman3, it is not like that at all. To get on the auxiliary department we were required to submit to a background check, pass a law enforcement aptitude test, and even then you are still on a three month trial period. Most of our training is done by what would be the equivalent of field training officers. The main officers I rode with were a former police officer of 20 years and an academy trained auxiliary officer of 20-30 years. The people I learned from were very experienced and knowledgable about what we can and cannot do as well as what we need to know to do our job. The trainings I mentioned were done by the training staff for the police department and go above and beyond the field training portion. We have many members that are retired and have no interest in attending an academy and so we do not require, but for people like me it seems like the right move. I do it because I enjoy it and the training and things are bonuses to that basic fact. I do it to give back to my community and not just because it looks good on a resume.


----------



## Wiredp (Mar 14, 2009)

Ignore the double post it was just that I am overtired and forgot that I have to wait for my posts to clear the administrators. I thought it had failed so I wrote another response. I wish that I could delete the first post, but I do not know how. Is there a way to edit or delete my own post?


----------



## FightingIrish (Jul 5, 2007)

Wiredp said:


> To get on the auxiliary department we were required to submit to a background check, pass a law enforcement aptitude test, and even then you are still on a three month trial period. Most of our training is done by what would be the equivalent of field training officers. The main officers I rode with were a former police officer of 20 years and an academy trained auxiliary officer of 20-30 years. quote]
> 
> All that is lovely and what not but no matter how good they are and how good the application process is, they're never going to be able to sit you down and explain to you Con and Crim Law etc in an academy setting. It seems like they have everything down except the most important part, an actual ACADEMY.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wiredp (Mar 14, 2009)

I did not want you folks to get the idea that they were not doing a good job because I feel that they are. They have their reasons for not requiring it and that is fine. One aspect I would like to address is that I feel their model although not perfect does allow for the next generation to join without spending 500 or 600 bucks ( I am not sure which one because I have read both on reputable sites). When was the last time you saw a student with that kind of money that was not mommy or daddy's? I feel that they should make it easier to go to the academy at a minimum sponsorship as I understand in these tough times that they cannot put money towards non-essentials. How do other auxiliary departments put people through the academy? How much do they pay or do they just sponsor? Good points have been made here and I feel that my auxiliary department will get to the point where they require academy training. They have been gradually improving their standards since they started back up in 2003. I am just dealing with the system in its current form.


----------



## FightingIrish (Jul 5, 2007)

Myself included, I was 20 years old, went to the Reserve Academy while attending college and I was working full time on the 11-7 overnight shift. Then I started with an auxiliary department, while still working full time and going to school and just recently graduated from a full time academy. AND just like LawMan, I did it all by myself too. 

Not saying anything against you at all about this but it sounds like you're on the right track. These are the most important times for you to build a career in law enforcement, lay the foundation now for the rest of your life. 

But I agree too, its nuts that you haven't had the reserve academy. The baton and OC cert is good, but what happens if you have to use them and then what? How can you write the report and justify being able to hit the person in the first place if you don't have the academy? See what I am saying?


----------



## Wiredp (Mar 14, 2009)

We covered when to use force in our training. I guess that I probably could have done it while I was in school, but as I am currently payiing 800 bucks a month in student loans alone it does not leave much money for things.


----------



## FightingIrish (Jul 5, 2007)

I hear ya. Why exactly won't your chief sponsor you? When I went 3 years ago, it was about $300. If you could come up with that, why wouldn't he sign off on you? There's waiver forms so his dept wouldn't be liable for injuries. Its my understanding that when a dept sponsors someone, its to say that they are a "good" person and assume liability for them. 

Maybe you could even try talking to one of the directors at the reserve academy and explain your situation and maybe they could waive the sponsorship?


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

In response to your original question, Norwich University has a very good online master's program. Although it is a "Master of Justice Administration," NOT CJ.


----------



## Wiredp (Mar 14, 2009)

I do not know his reasons, but my assumption is that it is somehow union related. I say this because most of the things we are allowed to do and not do are based on what the union will allow not what is legally allowed. I plan on asking some local communities instead. I called the Lee police department because they have a traffic safety officer position that I am interested in and would put me through the reserve academy. I am supposed to receive a call about whether the position is still open or not on Monday. My girlfriend is getting a little frustrated with all the volunteering stuff because she wants me to get a better paying job then the one I have now and I can understand her frustration because I would like the same thing. I read somewhere that it is 400+115 for books and then somewhere else I read 500+115 for books. What are the books they use and are they available somewhere else?


----------



## FightingIrish (Jul 5, 2007)

Still doesn't make much sense to me about why the union would even begin to care why auxiliary officers go to the reserve academy. It's not going to harm anyone by any means. 

But the books in the reserve academy are just criminal and con law books that we never used to begin with. They're more for reference for when you are with the reserve academy. 

I think you're on the right track, looking outside your current dept for opportunities. Don't let your dept hold you back from progressing forward. As far as your girfriend is concerned, you can't really blame her. But if you plan on entering a career in law enforcement and plan on being with this girl for the long haul, she better get used to you working long, erradic hours. This job is 24/7/365.


----------



## Wiredp (Mar 14, 2009)

I plan on being in it for the long haul. In 3 months, we will have been together for 5 years. She has no problem with me working long erratic shifts, but she just knows that I get frustrated with not being paid what I am worth at one of my current jobs. She just wants me to be paid what I am worth and that is why I love her. She is thoughtful and supportive.

Does anyone know anything about Lee police departments Traffic Safety Officer position? I am interested and they would sponsor me for the reserve academy for it. I like Lee and would like to learn more about this position if anyone knows anything.


----------



## FightingIrish (Jul 5, 2007)

I don't really know anything about PD's in that area. But that job sounds like a good place to start anyway. But don't limit yourself by any means. Look anywhere and everythere and do whatever you gotta do to get that Reserve Academy. Look at college's and hospitals in your area too for jobs. 

Also, I've said this before and I'll say it again. Becoming a dispatcher opens up a lot doors for you especially in a small town dept. You get to learn about law enforcment up close and the guys you work with get to know you well. And then when a slot opens up, I think they'd rather fill it with someone who has already established themselves at the PD then someone who hasn't. Plus, they're more likely to sponsor you through the reserve academy, even if they aren't hiring PO's. 

I mentioned it in an earlier post, but did you consider just calling out to one of the reserve academies and explaining to them your situation? They may be able to help you by waiving the sponsorship form.


----------

